# Lyft is just too slow



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

1-3 rides a day is what my weekdays have been like, Fri Sat Sun usually 5-7 rides, but thats not all that great either. I drive Uberx too, Uber is more like 12-15 rides on weekdays, 20-30 rides per weekend day. 
What gives?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I give Lyft 6 months to get back in to the good graces with its drivers. They are going to see a mass exodus of drivers. 

I used to talk highly of Lyft to my passengers. Now I tell them they are the same as Uber.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber is 3 to 1 busier than Lyft, but in my area it's picking up, I find it much easier to work with and the rates are more in the drivers favor


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SuckA said:


> 1-3 rides a day is what my weekdays have been like, Fri Sat Sun usually 5-7 rides, but thats not all that great either. I drive Uberx too, Uber is more like 12-15 rides on weekdays, 20-30 rides per weekend day.
> What gives?


Doubling up will do that.

Problem 1 is, Lyft rides average $10-15 final net pay ($ earned / rides given ; after guarantees, PDB, etc )

Problem 2 is, Lyft ends up paying out 1,5-2,5x the $ per odometer mile, at least around here

Yes. There ARE fewer passenger hours.

Yes, that IS a good thing!

PS if Uber's bonuses outperform Lyft per ride for you, that's another issue entirely


----------



## mauwow0682 (Apr 27, 2016)

I agree with everyone how slow lyft is. I am working toward my $500 new driver bonus and its a freaking grind. Took me 3 days of running Lyft to get to 20 and I'm hoping I get another 20 this weekend but that could be a stretch. When I wait too long I know I'm losing out on easy Uber Money.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks like the rate cuts haven't helped increase demand.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Or it could be that there is demand, but the drivers are oversaturated. Talking to some Lyft pax, they use Lyft because they don't have to wait as long to get a ride. With Uber, they have to wait a bit longer. That could be because with all the promos, there are just a ton of Lyft drivers out there.


----------



## 2MsBandT (Dec 15, 2015)

Lyft is slow.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I thought it was just the area that I'm in..... nope seems thou everyone is bailing from Lyft back to UberX. I can tell you that my experience with Lyft Line and Lyft's terrible app threats "Your Acceptance is Low" and numerous "Text Messages" got old real fast, I stopped accepting Lyft Lines long time ago, they didn't even cover my gas!


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> Or it could be that there is demand, but the drivers are oversaturated. Talking to some Lyft pax, they use Lyft because they don't have to wait as long to get a ride. With Uber, they have to wait a bit longer. That could be because with all the promos, there are just a ton of Lyft drivers out there.


I can assure you Uber riders get picked up much faster, they have more drivers than Lyft, and their drivers don't get 20+min away hails like Lyft does.....


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Here, I find Uber busier during the week, but the weekends, I can run Lyft only and not sit still more that 2 minutes before another ping rolls in.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Same here, we're in the slow summer season


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

SuckA said:


> I can assure you Uber riders get picked up much faster, they have more drivers than Lyft, and their drivers don't get 20+min away hails like Lyft does.....


In my market, on average Lyft is quicker. I'm in Sacramento and not a very large city. When I open Uber and compare with Lyft, on average the wait times are a minute or two faster on Lyft. Sometimes more. There are those few long hauls to pick up pax but they're not too often. I have gotten a few long poick ups on uber at surge pricing because there were no more ubers near a large bar section to pick up near closing.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

All my rides today were regular Lyft's
3 rides=$50 in under 2 hrs time.
$25 an hour today, see how the rest of weekend goes


----------

